# News from Kee



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

He really is a lovely dog, and I love how innovative you are with your weave setups


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

All I can say is wow, and, You and your dog work really great together.


Best , oldhounddog


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you very much for the nice answers


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

I love how intense he is. He really enjoys what he's doing


----------

